# Social Groups



## topcat83

There seem to be groups of people who want to make some friends in their local areas - and the logical place for them to meet is the Coffee Lounge.

So you'll find some social groups in there - one for each of the 'major' cities that seem to have a lot of us expats.

If you think I've missed an important one, give me a yell...

Coffee Lounge - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------



## Kels

Great idea to get people to meet.


----------



## H4NA

Are there any of these social groups in Hamilton or surrounding areas??


----------



## Leighr

*Hamilton*



H4NA said:


> Are there any of these social groups in Hamilton or surrounding areas??


Hi again
My wife and I went to an ex pats night at Shenanigans which was enjoyable, I think it was organised by the guy from NLNZ. However that was in 2010, not heard of anything since.
Personally we prefer to entertain at home...have you seen the price of a night out here?!


----------



## Leighr

*Alpaca nation*



topcat83 said:


> There seem to be groups of people who want to make some friends in their local areas - and the logical place for them to meet is the Coffee Lounge.
> 
> So you'll find some social groups in there - one for each of the 'major' cities that seem to have a lot of us expats.
> 
> If you think I've missed an important one, give me a yell...



Hi Topcat

Cool Llama animation and Alpaca pic. I use an Alapaca for my pic for online chess. Guess you keep some eh? We just have 4 boys as pets. Beautiful animals, and really inquisitive. I'm new to the forum, hoping to meet some new people and maybe help out with accommodation for migrants.
Leigh


----------



## topcat83

Leighr said:


> Hi Topcat
> 
> Cool Llama animation and Alpaca pic. I use an Alapaca for my pic for online chess. Guess you keep some eh? We just have 4 boys as pets. Beautiful animals, and really inquisitive. I'm new to the forum, hoping to meet some new people and maybe help out with accommodation for migrants.
> Leigh


Hi Leigh - 
We keep a few - 15 at the last count! Started with 4 boy pets and it sort of got out of hand....


----------



## Mirrors

Leighr said:


> Hi Topcat
> 
> Cool Llama animation and Alpaca pic. I use an Alapaca for my pic for online chess. Guess you keep some eh? We just have 4 boys as pets. Beautiful animals, and really inquisitive. I'm new to the forum, hoping to meet some new people and maybe help out with accommodation for migrants.
> Leigh


Hi Leighr,

I noticed you said you wanted to help with accomodation for migrants. What sort of help is that? Do you know of reasonable and good priced short lets. My husband and I are hoping to come over mid March 2013, would you be able to recommend somewhere to stay. We are looking in North Island, looked around Massey, Rodney, Army Bay. Would be grateful for any advice 

Thanks


----------



## Leighr

*Homestay accommodation*



Miriam Dickinson said:


> Hi Leighr,
> 
> I noticed you said you wanted to help with accomodation for migrants. What sort of help is that? Do you know of reasonable and good priced short lets. My husband and I are hoping to come over mid March 2013, would you be able to recommend somewhere to stay. We are looking in North Island, looked around Massey, Rodney, Army Bay. Would be grateful for any advice
> 
> Thanks


Hi Miriam

We're based at Ohaupo near Hamilton, so can't be of help in the areas you are looking at. We run our place as homestay accommodation and it would be great to host ex pats before or during their immigration, as we can share a lot of our experiences with them and hopefully help them settle in.

Kind regards

Leigh


----------



## KitKat1982

*Just moved to Hamilton*

Hi my name is Kat,

I am 31 and have just moved to Hamilton with my NZ fiance. Would be great to meet with new people and hopefully make some good friends. I am an outgoing friendly person who likes to play sports and socialise. If anyone else is in the same boat it would be great to hear from you!


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Hi Kat 


Hope your settling in very well . We are still in the uk but have visited Hamilton ad have friends who live jus outside in Cambridge also move to Nz with hubby/ dad. We considered settling in Hamilton and are still considering moving after getting cold feet last time. Have you been to Hamilton gardens ? X


----------



## AbiBaker

Hi Kat


Are you still out in Hamilton? I am coing out for 8 months next Feb and feeling a little anxious/nervous at the moment!!


----------



## r.alwakil

awesome idea


----------



## rickyjames123

A social networking service is a platform to build social networks or social relations among people who, for example, share interests, activities, backgrounds or real-life connections. A social network service consists of a representation of each user (often a profile), his social links, and a variety of additional services. ........................................


----------



## James00

Really nice way to meet new people.....


----------

